# Another ******** post - Status updates



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

This post is probably going to make me unpopular, as I know how very exciting it is to finally become pg after years of ttc, but could you please spare a thought for those of us who havent been as lucky.

I dont often come on FF now because sadly and reluctantly after 20yrs of ttc, numerous tests/drug tx, 12 IVF attempts and FET, I have had to accept the fact that I will never have the child I long for and its just too painful. The pain and the emptiness does not go away, just because you have to call it a day.

I love coming on FF when Im emotionally strong enough and hear that another person has reached their goal of a successful pg and thats the greatest thing about this site - I have the choice.

******** is supposed to be a fun site where you dont have to think about ttc, or the failure for some of us, at the end of the ttc journey. So please be considerate when udating your status - bear in mind the pain that is caused when your feeling low and you see an update about how someone elses dream is about to come true. I wish ******** would allow us to totally block some peoples status's, but I still get the updates, when I click on the 'Friends' tab.

As I said, Im happy for all those who do succeed, but I'd like to chose my own time to read that news and not have it forced on me!

Please dont take this post the wrong way and I really dont want to offend anyone. I fully understand if anyone wants to delete me as a friend now, but I had to speak up for my own sanity.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Hun..sorry you are feeling low.. I think there is a way of blocking the status updates ..sure that was on one of the other threads on here ..


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have a look at this thread hun x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169540.0


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for that.  
  
Ive tried what it says on the other thread, but I still see the news when I click on the 'Friends' tab and I use that as a quick way to find out what my buddies are up to.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awww it is hard hunny   not sure if there is anything else you can do .. trouble is so many people use it for their non FF friends too guess it ends up as an easy way of communicating ..but it is hard if you are not expecting it  

Cat x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi weeble.........just wanted to send you a    think we all know how you feel. its a hard one for sure but well done for saying how you feel...that's what FF is for and people do understand ..
pobby xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just dittoing what Pobby said, sending you lots of hugs and I know exactly what you mean, some days I find it difficult to deal with other peoples pregnancies.

Sue


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks girls for your support.    

Sadly I have decided to just delete the friends that constantly make their updates pg related. I really dont want to, but it can be like a kick in the guts at times. 

I know that people want to inform their ******** friends about good news, but it would be kinder to just put something like 'great news' and then the friends could go to their profile to read it.

I really dont mean to offend anyone. Just hope you can understand how it feels sometimes, but I guess if you've got your longed for child, then you never will fully understand.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Weebs,

Just sending a big  Do understand where you are coming from with this  

Much love
Maz x


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I really, really understand. 

When my sister updated her status last year with "...... is 12 weeks pregnant and so happy" it was like a punch in the gut. Even though I had know for weeks it was like this was the 'big announcement' and now everyone knew, it's a really hard feeling to describe (at least for me) but I remember that being somehow harder than when she told me for the first time. 

Anyway, big hugs, as always on FF there are those who understand.

Sue xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Nothing else just an understanding hug.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope you told her that, Katie!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending you a comforting hug, Katie.  I hate people like that!  She obviously understands NOTHING! 

Sue


----------

